
Scientists Edited Human Embryos in the Lab, and It Was a Disaster - lemaudit
https://onezero.medium.com/scientists-edited-human-embryos-in-the-lab-and-it-was-a-disaster-9473918d769d
======
drannex
This is just anti-science and anti-intellectualism.

They did an experiment and they stopped it before it reached current standards
of 'unethical bounds'. This is the way acience works - trial and error until
we get it right.

The way this article is written is detrimental to the entire field. This is
going to be 'proof' that science is bad and should be stifled.

> Niakan’s team started with 25 human embryos and used CRISPR to snip out a
> gene known as POU5F1 in 18 of them. The other seven embryos acted as
> controls. The researchers then used sophisticated computational methods to
> analyze all of the embryos. What they found was that of the edited embryos,
> 10 looked normal but eight had abnormalities across a particular chromosome.
> Of those, four contained inadvertent deletions or additions of DNA directly
> adjacent to the edited gene.

The MAJORITY of them were successful, and of the ones that were not successful
4 of them had errors in the removal of the gene, meaning half of them had
abnormalities due to imprecise editing on the side of the technicians and the
equipment they had.

This means 10 of them were successful, and only four of them were not.

Crispr was only developed 8 years ago, and major research with it didn't start
till five years ago. The very fact that we have come this far so quickly with
a majority success rate (in this experiment) is absolutely fantastic.

~~~
omarchowdhury
> meaning half of them had abnormalities due to imprecise editing on the side
> of the technicians and the equipment they had.

Source?

------
aiscapehumanity
Instead of following this dumb article, take wise words from Aliyha 'if first
you don't succeed, dust yourself off and try again'. Particularly, if you
don't try the science someone will, so don't leave yourself behind in
innovation and invention.

